# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Waking up without waking your partner

## TheWeirdnessSymposium

Yes, I want to wake during the night, but, I can't use my alarm clock because it will wake my partner.

I'm thinking there must be vibrating alarm-clock watches for the deaf (Or alarm clocks to wake the deaf by some other means). Can you recommend a good one? (and I'm not rich!)

Anything else out there I may not be aware of that achieves the same result?

----------


## Creation X

The nights you want to attempt a LD, just sleep in a different room.

----------


## TJuulsgaard

I have the same problem, and have partly solved it by using "suggestion", tell yourself that you want to wake up at eg. 4 o'clock. repeat it 3 times or more. It just may be so that you wake up at approximately 4 o'clock. 
However if you are very tired and don't really mean it, you probably won't wake up  ::?: 

PS: I know this was posted in "Lucid aids", this aid might not be physical - but it works and its free!  :smiley:

----------


## Clairity

You might look into getting an "Invisible Clock" (hopefully it's affordable for you). 

It's a small clock that can be set to vibrate or beep or both. There are three vibration levels and you can set up to 12 alarms. I often use the vibration setting on the highest level, wrap the small clock in a face towel and simply lay the clock so that it's pressed against my body. The vibration isn't "jarring" and another plus to a vibrating clock is that it doesn't disturb anyone else when it goes off (not even someone who is laying right next to me). 

Below is one of the websites that sell the Invisible Clock: http://www.buddhasplace.com/Merchant...ry_Code=Clocks

 .

----------

